# Heard County



## Rackmaster (Sep 23, 2015)

How is the action in Heard?
Are the acorns starting to fall?


----------



## GAPILOT715 (Sep 23, 2015)

I haven't seen a lot going on yet around the Roosterville area. I've sat one morning and two evenings so far.


----------



## hc slickhead (Sep 23, 2015)

no deer and no acorns falling yet


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 23, 2015)

*heard*

I've been setting up stands and haven't seen no sign of acorns dropping anywhere we are. We are close to Snake Creek WMA


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 24, 2015)

White oaks are barely starting to fall around the house. Have seen some water oaks dropping pretty good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 7, 2015)

*Falling now*

Went hunting Monday eve and it was raining acorns. 
Come on gun season


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 16, 2015)

Getting lots of good trail cam pics. Acorns are starting to drop pretty good now. I've sat 4 times, twice during archery and twice during ML. I haven't seen the first deer yet. I really hope this cool weather coming through will get them up and moving. I'm not use to being this far into the season and not see anything from the stand yet. Good luck to everyone this weekend, I'll be stuck at work so Monday will be my rifle opener.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 16, 2015)

Got water oak acorns all over my stand area in Centralhatchee. Good luck and be safe y'all.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone have any luck on opening weekend?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 21, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> Anyone have any luck on opening weekend?



I shot an 8 pt opening morning on the WMA. Saw 12 deer between the previous 2 afternoons and opening morning. Lots of acorns falling everywhere. The buck was sparring real heavy with another buck right before I shot him. Saw some smaller rubs and one scrape.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 22, 2015)

Congrats Dustin. Got any post kill pics? Hate that I missed that hunt but had to work.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 22, 2015)

Here are a couple. 

Aged at 3.5 yrs old and weighed 140 dressed. Was the 2nd deer checked in since Thursday. 4.5 yr old 8 was checked in on Thursday. I believe a couple more bucks were checked in later Saturday. I imagine the overall harvest will be much much lower than normal due to no anterless harvest allowed on the first two days. 

I saw a mix of 10 does/yearlings on Thursday afternoon. One group had 6 together. Every doe had at least one fawn. That is great news as far as recruitment for this year. Hopefully we will see the herd rebound on the WMA.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 22, 2015)

Buck in a boat. Nice one Dustin.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Oct 27, 2015)

Heading to Heard this weekend....any does getting pushed around yet?


----------



## outdoorlife99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Not this week, only skeeters


----------



## Buzz (Oct 28, 2015)

Hoping too see you guys get some nice ones on the ground this year Clint.  Keep in touch.


----------



## Buckhead (Nov 1, 2015)

Took this 9 pt near Corinth on Sat.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice buck, buckhead.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice buck!

Hunted Friday evening and had a small 6 pt come in a little before dark. He was working up a creek draw on the edge of a cutover.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 4, 2015)

*Heard*

Not much going on in Heard next to Snake Creek.  They are very little signs of rubs or scrapes on our place.  Maybe it will pick up after this rain moves out. We need some COLD weather.

Nice buck Dustin! 

10-4 BUZZ


----------



## ehunt (Nov 7, 2015)

Man I sure miss my heard land. Help me out fellas!


----------



## Big Country Boy (Nov 8, 2015)

*Big bucks on the prowl in Heard co.*

this week my buddy got a good one following a doe across a gas line. I have hunted there off and on for a few years.
I hunted there alot in the 90's this was the biggest buck I'd seen from there in a good while.


----------



## Ehampt (Dec 1, 2015)

*Heard County action*

I know the weather and moon had em locked down last weekend, but this weekend should be it!! ANyone seeing anything r ecently?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 1, 2015)

Been seeing plenty of does but no bucks following.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2015)

Shot a little 4pt buck over in Ephesus yesterday. Nothing big but it's meat in the freezer considering I'm out and the season ain't got much longer. He would've got a pass over on my lease but sense he was on a small parcel of land over at my buddy's place that no one hunts I decided to let the ole .308 eat. He came in behind me just a few minutes after I let a few estrus bleats go. He was looking for love in all the wrong places so to speak. His hocks were stained black and he stunk. I also found a couple fresh scrapes yesterday as well. I think this weekend will be some good hunting with the favorable weather conditions.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Dec 5, 2015)

I saw chasing yesterday in western part of Heard Co


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 8, 2015)

*Bucks*

No chasing seen on our lease next to Snake Creek. We have  had a couple bucks shot this year cruisin but we have yet to see chasing.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 19, 2015)

Had an awesome morning in the woods today. I didn't get a chance to drop the hammer on one but enjoyed my time spent in Gods wonderful outdoors. I got in the stand a little later then usual and had a doe walk right under my stand while I was trying to get my gloves and mask on. She didn't spook which was good. It had just got daylight and I didn't even have a shell in yet. I sat there and watched her for a second till she disappeared into a privet row. Later on around 9:30 I had a young buck cruise through the top of an old clear cut I was watching. He had his nose to the ground and I couldn't get him to stop long enough to assess his rack. I'd say he was at least 2.5 to 3 years old just by body size. He was a little over 130yds out. It was a cold crisp morning at 26° and I enjoyed every second of it. I plan on going back in the morning and sitting in all day hopefully. God is good is all I can say. Hope everyone's season is going good, ain't much time left.


----------

